# Albatross...



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I just came home and found him dead. :-(

He tried his best to fight whatever was wrong with his face...but it seemed to get worse everday. I wish I could have done more for him, though. 

I feel pretty down right now. I had him for such a short amount of time...he really should have lived longer. I don't seem to have much luck with the handsome ones.

RIP Albatross, you were a great betta.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry !


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss  You did what you could to save him.


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

OOOOh noooo how sad :'( 
Atleast hes no longer suffering from what ever was on his face.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry! He was a beautiful little guy and he had a great home with you.


----------



## coolcucumber (Jan 16, 2011)

Oh no D:

Im so sorry, he was such a handsome little guy


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm so sorry you lost him. He was lucky to have someone who cared so much about him, and tried so hard to save him.


----------



## Biomess (Jan 1, 2011)

Sorry you had to go so soon Albatross, you were a beautiful boy! Take comfort in that you gave him such a wonderful home, he could have spent his life living in a cup if anyone else had bought him.


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

AWWW! that is so sad


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, no!! I'm so sorry! He was a beautiful boy.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

It is such a terrible tragedy, if only things like this did not happen...
You did the best you could, considering you still do not know what happened to him.
R.I.P. Albatross.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone. tbh I was starting to worry that he would end up starving to death as he couldn't really eat anymore, so at the very least now he's not suffering.


----------

